# First carry experience



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

I received a letter from the Kentucky State Police this past Friday informing me that my CDWL was ready to be picked up at the local court house. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to pick it up until this past Monday on the way home from work.

After dinner I decided to run some errands and see how I felt carrying a gun in public for the first time. I wore jeans, a t-shirt and a relatively loose-fitting zip up fleece, and had my Glock 19 at 2 o'clock in a Galco Ultra Deep cover holster. Here's how it went:

While driving, before I stopped anywhere, I kept thinking that I should have tried on more holsters, because my gun was digging into my side pretty painfully. It feels fantastic while walking around, but while sitting down, not so much.

Anyway, I swung into a gas station to pick up a drink and a pack of smokes, and after grabbing a coke I got in line to pay. I was in the store for a grand total of twenty-five seconds when a local cop walks in and starts chatting it up with the cashier/manager. Now, I don't want to call it a full scale panic, but it wasn't far from it. It took me a second to realize that even if he did notice that I was carrying, I was carrying perfectly legally. But then another thought crossed my mind: How much of a failure would I be, as a CONCEALED Carrier of a Deadly Weapon, if I was "outed" on not just my first day, but in the first minute of the first public place that I had ever carried into? As it turned out, my panic was all unnecessary, as I paid for my items under the watchful eye of the LEO incident free. Still, a new experience for me.

This post could be thirty paragraphs long, so I'll sum up the rest.

I guess the general feeling I had, as I stopped at Barnes and Noble, Target and then the mall, was one of awareness. Not just of myself, but of my surroundings. I felt like I was paying more attention to other people without really even trying. No feeling of empowerment, entitlement, or any Jack-Bauer-like "I could save the world if I had to" moments. Just a sense of calm awareness. Not gonna lie. I liked it. I hope it stays that way the more I get used to carrying.

Anyway, just thought I'd share.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing..Very interesting..I haven't decided to carry yet because I can not conceal it in my work place due to the required attire (Shirt tucked under the belt, no baggy T-shirts allowed)..However, I enjoyed your sincere shared experience simply because I felt that I would have reacted the same way.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a feeling that's exactly how my first carry is going to go. The first time I carried the gun in my car's center console, I got nervous when I drove next to a cop. I'm OK now with it in the car. 

Jimmy, have you looked at any of the tuckable holsters?


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey 48dodge, thanks for the tip..but I am a little bit on the heavy side, I don't feel comfortable with any thing between me and may belt, it has to be on the other side of the belt.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Fun story. I remember how awkward that first week was. Try carrying that IWB holster at full 3 O'Clock for additional comfort while driving. 

As for Jimmy, I work at a place that has a very strict dockers and polo dress requirement. I took to carrying a Kel-Tec P3AT in a front pocket holster so I wouldn't have to spend the longest part of my day unarmed. You could also, quite possibly, use a leg holster to conceal a larger caliber weapon. I hate being unarmed now -I feel naked!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You did good. The more you do it, the more natural it will become. Eventually, you'll start to feel naked when you're not able to carry.


----------



## Chesty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have been carrying since 2001 now and have been pulled over twice while carrying. Not a big deal at all. I am very aware of my firearm and I am always checking to make sure it is not visible. I just can not shake that habit.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

You can try carrying around the house to get more comfortable with the weight, positioning, different holsters and so on. Keep in mind, that you should also practice drawing from wherever you end up wearing it (shoulder, hip, ankle, SOB) so that in the eventuality you ever have need, you won't be fumbling around with clothing, the holster or anything else to be able to employ it.

Carrying around the home loaded would be a personal decision. Practicing the draw should only be conducted in as safe a manner as possible. Unloaded (needless to say) and eventually if you choose, adding: dummy or function rounds to practice clearing a malfunction after the draw and/or snap caps to complete the exercise. Where, when and how you practice should be considered within your home situation. Even if it's done in a walk in closet with the door shut or whatever, you should do it as your situation permits.

Some may question just carrying around the house. I only offer the apparent recent increase in home invasion crimes hitting the news every night. You can't carry your nightstand around the house with you now can you?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> You can try carrying around the house to get more comfortable


+1 :smt023

I did exactly that while waiting for my permit and even prior. The first time I stepped out of my house carrying, I didn't even think twice about it. :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Growler67 said:


> Some may question just carrying around the house. I only offer the apparent recent increase in home invasion crimes hitting the news every night. You can't carry your nightstand around the house with you now can you?


Exactly why I carry at home. Just like when I'm out in public, I want the gun immediately accessible.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I did exactly that while waiting for my permit and even prior. The first time I stepped out of my house carrying, I didn't even think twice about it. :smt023


Well you certainly had plenty of time to practice, especially when your were living in IL. :smt033


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

It sounds like you had a LOT more calm than I did. It took me weeks to finally get all the nervousness out. Then I carried on my motorcycle, which reintroduced the paranoia for another week. All in all, it took me over a month before it became a daily routine.

It's been almost a year and I still I can't say I'm 100% comfortable with it even today. All it takes is a slight breeze which can spark a slight concern. Still, I think I'd rather have it that way; to be any more "relaxed" while carrying may mean I'll forget I have it if I ever really need it!

Good to hear how it sparks awareness of your immediate surroundings. I think that's par for the course. 

:smt023


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

You did well... and you'll get accustomed to wearing it in short order.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> You can't carry your nightstand around the house with you now can you?


I guess I'll have to cancel my order for my IWB Galco nighstand holster.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

I have run this exact scenario over in my head and how I would react. I think it would be much like the experience you had. I would dread the pull over also. What is the standard procedures for that? When the officer comes to the window, do they already know and ask or are you obligated to tell them? Or, do you just sit tight and not say anything? Good story.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

XD Sub-Compact said:


> I have run this exact scenario over in my head and how I would react. I think it would be much like the experience you had. I would dread the pull over also. What is the standard procedures for that? When the officer comes to the window, do they already know and ask or are you obligated to tell them? Or, do you just sit tight and not say anything? Good story.


Depends on your state. Here in NC, we must notify the officer of our CCW permit and whether we are armed or not. You, in VA, do not have to inform. That being said, I think it's good practice no matter whether you are required to or not, to inform the officer from the start of contact that you have a concealed carry permit, you are armed, the weapon is located _____, and ask how he wants to proceed. I think it's a whole lot better to be up-front about the weapon then to have it be discovered and then have to explain; especially of that discovery is made during a frisk.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

XD Sub-Compact said:


> I have run this exact scenario over in my head and how I would react. I think it would be much like the experience you had. I would dread the pull over also. What is the standard procedures for that? When the officer comes to the window, do they already know and ask or are you obligated to tell them? Or, do you just sit tight and not say anything? Good story.


This really depends on the state you're in. There are some states which require you voluntarily present CCW permit at first oppurtunity in a situation where you and LEs are involved.

In Missouri we are not required to mention it unless the officer asks. According to my CCW instructor, one of the first things they SHOULD be asking is "do you have a weapon in the car?" After you calmly respond with a "yes" and "what would like me to do?" the officer will probably request that you present the permit. It's probably a good idea to present it slowly. Another situation in which you should volunteer the information is if they ask you to step out of the vehicle. The real key is making sure the officer knows that you want him to call the shots, i.e. in a panic you might think it's a good idea to present your permit before he asks for it. But remember, you just told this person you have a gun on your hip (or whatever you told him) and now your hand is leaving the officer's view. NOT A GOOD IDEA!!!

Back to the point; if he/she doesn't ask, then there's no reason to mention it.

When all of this was being explained to me in my CCW class, there were a few tips my instructor gave me. If you are pulled over, shut off the vehicle, radio, roll down the window, and finally put both hands on the wheel (or in an otherwise visible location). If you get pulled over at night, add turning on the interior light to the list of courtesies. This should all be done before the LE gets to your car. These things should be sending a message to the LE that you have no intention of being difficult.

It's funny really. Prior to my CCW course I would have never even thought of any of the above things. I mean these LEs are coming up to a car occupied by a total stranger, can't see a damn thing inside of it, and have no idea what they'll find once they get to the driverside window (if they even GET to the driverside window....small chance I know but still they gotta be thinking the same damn thing!). This kind of awareness is also present when out and about. You begin to scan people, potential trouble makers, areas which are strategically safe or would the perfect place to be ambushed. The aspects of carrying really lets you in on a whole other "real deal" world which seems to exist in parallel with the "idealistic/social" one. Both are reality but both also have very stark contrasts.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Todd said:


> Depends on your state. Here in NC, we must notify the officer of our CCW permit and whether we are armed or not. You, in VA, do not have to inform. That being said, I think it's good practice no matter whether you are required to or not, to inform the officer from the start of contact that you have a concealed carry permit, you are armed, the weapon is located _____, and ask how he wants to proceed. I think it's a whole lot better to be up-front about the weapon then to have it be discovered and then have to explain; especially of that discovery is made during a frisk.


Sounds like the smartest way to do things. +1


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

literaltrance said:


> This really depends on the state you're in. There are some states which require you voluntarily present CCW permit at first oppurtunity in a situation where you and LEs are involved.
> 
> In Missouri we are not required to mention it unless the officer asks. According to my CCW instructor, one of the first things they SHOULD be asking is "do you have a weapon in the car?" After you calmly respond with a "yes" and "what would like me to do?" the officer will probably request that you present the permit. It's probably a good idea to present it slowly. Another situation in which you should volunteer the information is if they ask you to step out of the vehicle. The real key is making sure the officer knows that you want him to call the shots, i.e. in a panic you might think it's a good idea to present your permit before he asks for it. But remember, you just told this person you have a gun on your hip (or whatever you told him) and now your hand is leaving the officer's view. NOT A GOOD IDEA!!!
> 
> ...


Good advice as well. Thanks for all the insight. As an up and coming carrier this info will come in very handy. +1


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> Well you certainly had plenty of time to practice, especially when your were living in IL. :smt033


Touché....

rayer:


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Todd said:


> Well you certainly had plenty of time to practice, especially when your were living in IL. :smt033


Hehehe uh.... without requesting someone flat out say it... does this mean what I think it means?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> Hehehe uh.... without requesting someone flat out say it... does this mean what I think it means?


Simply means that since Beefy first joined up here, he's wanted his CCW permit. But since he was in IL, he couldn't get one. But now that he's moved, he's finally got his little piece of paper.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

literaltrance said:


> Hehehe uh.... without requesting someone flat out say it... does this mean what I think it means?


No, it doesn't. :smt023 He's saying carrying around the home. The funny part is, for most of my time in Illinois, I couldn't even legally have a firearm in my home.  I did carry in the home some while at school in Iowa, and more so while waiting for my permit to arrive here in CO. Good clarification, though. :smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> Simply means that since Beefy first joined up here, he's wanted his CCW permit. But since he was in IL, he couldn't get one. But now that he's moved, he's finally got his little piece of paper.


You beat me to it. Touché again, _Todd_. :duel:

Oh, and _literaltrance_, they gave me crap about it since day one...:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> You beat me to it. Touché again, _Todd_.:duel:


You must be faster, grasshopper. Let your fingers dance on the keyboard.



BeefyBeefo said:


> Oh, and _literaltrance_, they gave me crap about it since day one...:anim_lol:


Us? :smt083


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok, gotcha guys. The IL border is real close and on my more "socially adept" nights I end up crossing the border. I was actually driving there one night while I was armed and had to turn around


----------



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

jimmy said:


> Thanks for sharing..Very interesting..I haven't decided to carry yet because I can not conceal it in my work place due to the required attire (Shirt tucked under the belt, no baggy T-shirts allowed)..However, I enjoyed your sincere shared experience simply because I felt that I would have reacted the same way.


There are definitely options that will allow you to carry. I carried for years in a homemade "bellyband" holster under a button down dress shirt. No one ever knew. I got pulled over once for speeding and when the State Trooper asked me to come to his vehicle I told him I had a permit and was carrying. He asked "do you have it on you now?" When I confirmed that I did, he said "where?" He couldn't believe it when I told him. He told me to just leave it where it was and eventually let me go with a warning for the speeding. 
Honestly, it wasn't always comfortable but I made the decision that I'd rather be a little uncomfortable than unarmed and I got used to it after a while. BTW, I was carrying an all steel Firestar M43.


----------



## ZO6Vettever (Mar 30, 2009)

My first time was about 35 years ago in Pennsylvania. I open carried because it was legal. I went to a supermarket in the burbs. I had hair down to my waist and looked pretty rough. I could see the concern in peoples eyes and realized open carry in the burbs was not a good idea, legal or not. In Florida open carry is not an option and I pretty much always carry.


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

jimmy there are ankle holsters, body armor t-shirts that hold pistold and you can always wear a blazer


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> You did good. The more you do it, the more natural it will become. Eventually, you'll start to feel naked when you're not able to carry.


Todd is absolutely correct here. After carrying for the better part of 2 years, I feel incredibly naked when I have to go without it.:smt023


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the day I can share my experience--I'm all CCW'd up, with no weapon! Thanks to the OP for sharing openly & honestly, I expect I'd feel the same.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I remember the first time I carried. It was out to breakfast with some friends. I was sooo nervous! When I walked, I kept my arm at my side cause I thought my gun would ride up out of its holster. In the restaurant, I made sure to sit on the inside because I was afraid I was gonna print and someone was gonna call the cops on me. And I didnt have a bullet chambered because I had a Murphy's Law situation stuck in my head, and thought my gun would fall out of its holster, bounce off the ground and fire off a round.

Looking back I can laugh, because none of it happened...it was just my head. After the first successful day I didnt worry about that kind of stuff anymore.


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

Update:

It's coming up on two months now since I first started carrying my Glock 19 on a daily basis. To be honest, it seems like it's been much longer. I've noticed several long-time members of this forum say, in one way or another, that they've become so accustomed to carrying that they feel naked when they don't. I'm not sure if I ever thought I'd be THAT comfortable with it, but alas, I am. I carry EVERYWHERE I'm legally allowed to. In fact, I find myself driving an extra five minutes down the road to a gas station to buy a pack of cigarettes, when there's a liquor store just one mile from my house. 

Fortunately, I live in the great state of Kentucky. Why so great? Because in KY, with the exception of bars, liquor stores, schools, government buildings etc., I can carry. Even if there is a sign on the door that says "No Concealed Weapons", as there is at my local shopping mall, I can still carry there. The only penalty for those that are "caught" carrying, is that you will be asked to leave, and as long as you do so in a timely and orderly fashion, there won't be a problem.

I went to a wedding this past Saturday, and while I was legally allowed to carry to the reception, I knew that I would more than likely have a few drinks. I decided not to carry. I was uncomfortable all night long. I kept forgetting that I didn't have it with me and was adjusting my tucked-in dress shirt to make sure that I wasn't printing. I didn't feel right again until I was able to go home. I spent an hour cleaning my gun, all of the magazines (something I don't usually do that often) and even got the instruction manual out and read it for the tenth time. 

Oh well. Call me crazy, paranoid, dangerous. Some of my Liberal friends do. I consider myself prepared. Responsible. Law-abiding. Safe. I consider myself ARMED.


----------

